# 7447 en cascada



## jzt89 (Abr 3, 2008)

hola, necesito conectar dos 7447 en cascada, nota he buscado esto pero lo encuentro con otros dispositivos, yo solo quiero como conectar dos integrados 7447 en cascada porfavor.


----------



## darck_khronos (Abr 13, 2008)

Podrías  especificar un poquito mas lo de tu cascada ?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 13, 2008)

? ? ? La unica funcion en cascada del 7447 es la supresion de los ceros a la izquierda, y ejemplos estan en cualquier datasheet.


----------

